

ACLatraz: Redis-powered access control for your ruby apps - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/1132300045/aclatraz-redis-powered-access-control-ruby-apps

======
timmorgan
Can someone explain why Redis? Would one run a Redis server just for ACLs
(separate from your existing db, say MySQL), or does this really only make
sense if you're already using Redis?

Edit: Looks to me like the store is programmable
([http://github.com/nu7hatch/aclatraz/blob/master/lib/aclatraz...](http://github.com/nu7hatch/aclatraz/blob/master/lib/aclatraz/store/redis.rb))
-- I suppose one could build one for MySQL, or for Riak, or whatever. So, back
to my original question... is Redis superior for this sort of thing?

~~~
snissn
you don't want things like ACL hitting disk if you can avoid it, however if
you're already on rails i don't even know :)

Although the opposite response may be that you definitely want things like ACL
to be transactional / persistent which may be a strong reason to specifically
not use something like redis and use SQL, to each their own however

~~~
apgwoz
Redis is persistent, though it doesn't, but can, write every write to disk
right away.

